# 1969 GTO Barn Find



## ss327ss (Jan 9, 2016)

I would like to know how to find out how many 1969 GTO's came 
Black with White interior. Automatic with A/C.
Just bought a rough 1 owner car that has been sitting since 1986.
The car is a complete numbers matching car with 46000 miles.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome to the group, any pics?

Look closely at the odometer are all the numbers in a straight line?
If the one on the left is a little higher it has 146-246 on it.
Mine was advertised as 56K but the suspension told a different story.
Get an Ames Performance catalog and a shop manual for it, they will be your newest best friend.
You may also want to get a PHS report and also use the search on the group, tons of helpful posts and people on here.


----------



## ss327ss (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Here's some comments about "how many came this way"....
http://www.gtoforum.com/f162/1966-numbers-98378/


----------

